# Camp ground suggestions for college aged students?



## Activityguy (May 1, 2017)

I am the activities director at a small Christian College located in the southeast. I have dreamed of planning a fall break trip where I rent travel trailers and invite students to come along. Group size would likely be 15-20 staying in 3-4 travel trailers. This would be a College sponsored trip and therefore no alcohol allowed. These students would be respectful, but still full of youthful energy. I would be grateful for any suggestions around the Great Smoky Mountain region for camp grounds suitable to host college aged students with inspiring natural destinations close by (hiking, climbing, rafting, etc). Looking to book for October 2017. Thanks in advance for any advice. 

-jason<><


----------



## emmabrianmic (Jan 28, 2016)

"Great Smoky Mountains National Park" will be a better location for your trip. Hope it will help. Thanks


----------



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

there is a Christian campground on route 139 in Dandridge, TN


----------



## frankgibbons (Oct 31, 2019)

The Smokey Mountains is a good place for student camping. I've been to Hawaii, Arizona, Mexico, and many other places. My heart still comes back to these mountains.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVq5Vu3J2sY[/ame]


----------



## nashvilleiz (5 mo ago)

Now there are a lot of parks where you can go camping with teenagers. In college, we used to go camping twice a year in large groups. Because I was getting my psychology bachelor degree in college, we often did psychological experiments while camping. Some people didn't even know they were participants in the experiment, so their behavior was real. It was interesting to see how people's behavior changed when the environment changed.


----------

